# Word for the day  assiduous



## Josiah (May 31, 2015)

as·sid·u·ous
əˈsijo͞oəs/

adjective
showing great care and perseverance.

"she was assiduous in pointing out every feature"
synonyms:    diligent, careful, meticulous, thorough, sedulous, attentive, conscientious, punctilious, painstaking, rigorous, particular; persevering


----------

